
Digital Strategy for the Library of Congress - mdlincoln
https://www.loc.gov/digital-strategy
======
trowsertrowt
this sounds like a very bad idea, yes if it could be kept secure in fidelity,
good but left open to manipulation editing and censorship bad very bad! i view
LOC as the pulse and collective memory of our nation. The LOC is one of the
many checks and balances that make it possible for the people to recognize and
deal with an unjust government or sociopathic president that managed to trick
itself into office. why would the physical library be kept in existence if
everyone accesses remotely by browser? why would the public require physical
access if they have an online reading room. How would the public know they are
reading from the LOC and not some heavily manipulated proxy?

~~~
tjwds
> why would the public require physical access if they have an online reading
> room.

Respectfully, I really disagree with this line of thought:

* Having digital facsimiles of your collection makes it more accessible and more available

* More people knowing about your collection means more foot traffic

* Some things about a collection can't be discovered from a digitized copy; having a record of the digitized copy encourages researchers to come in and see the real deal

* Maybe scholarship doesn't have to happen IRL? See Colson Whitehead's The Underground Railroad: a fantastic novel that was researched primarily online [0]

0\. [https://newsandfeatures.uncg.edu/grant-expand-digital-
librar...](https://newsandfeatures.uncg.edu/grant-expand-digital-library-
american-slavery/)

------
justtopost
Can they start my fixing their craptastic new logo? Hard to be excited moving
forward for a org that cant even get basic typesetting right. 'LIBRARY Library
of Congress' looks absolutely terrible.

~~~
Beefin
Don’t expect this done anytime soon with the furlough

